# 25,000 budget for short film to NYU...



## Rich Conservative (Dec 4, 2006)

My father gave me a budget of 25 grand for my short film submission and I was thinking about hiring a crew.  How much of the budget should I pay crewmen?  As for equiptment, I got a canon GL2 and XL cameras, 2 boom mics and like a few lighting equiptment.  My screenplay is in the works, and my deadline is in April since I am transfering from Princeon cause I got bored and did no loner want to be a lawyer.  Any advice?


----------



## Evan Kubota (Dec 4, 2006)

Put all but $2000 in the bank and use that to buy a 16mm camera, film, and go shoot..


----------



## Rich Conservative (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't need to buy equiptment cause my brother works for a defence company and has access to the marketing department, so I can get all the equiptment I need including 35 mm cameras, but I don't want to shoot my portfolio on film just yet.  I have 2 minidv cameras, and think using film is not so easy to edit unless i get a editor to do it for me.  Do you think paying immigrants like minimum wage or something works cause i need at least 5k for special effects...


----------



## REDking (Dec 4, 2006)

Performance art in message forums is a new low. You must have just seen Borat, or maybe one episode of the Daily Show too much. Although it was funny that Kablamski didn't get the joke.

I wonder if TD can get an IP to see which one of us is doing this.


----------



## Kat333 (Dec 4, 2006)

But what if it isn't a performance? He could actually be like that. Wow, what a scary thought.


----------



## REDking (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sure it's schtick, it's been my experience that "Rich Conservatives" don't ask for advice.


----------



## Harris (Dec 4, 2006)

Buy a Miata and drop it from a crane like in that Blink 182 video. I've heard NYU can't get enough of that sh*t.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha. I laugh. LOCKIZZLED.


----------

